# Focus Raven 2 | 15.5kg



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

http://ebike-mtb.com/en/first-review-focus-raven-fazua-e-mtb/

The battery is small but it's an impressive weight. The possibility to ride without battery and motor is interesting too.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

eFat said:


> First Review: FOCUS Raven² Pro - record-breaking E-MTB with 15.5 kg | E-MOUNTAINBIKE Magazine
> 
> The battery is small but it's an impressive weight. The possibility to ride without battery and motor is interesting too.


Even with the battery and motor removed, some people on here would still get their panties in a wad. "It's not a bicycle!!!!"

LMAO.

Stay tuned for more semantics-juggling and inane attempts to protect the "purity" of mountain biking.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Not at all. That bike would fit in just fine basically anywhere. EU 250/15.5 bikes are where things are going to have to end up (and fast) if e-bike folks want to be allowed anywhere in the US. 

-Walt


----------



## Mookie (Feb 28, 2008)

honkinunit said:


> Even with the battery and motor removed, some people on here would still get their panties in a wad. "It's not a bicycle!!!!"
> 
> LMAO.
> 
> Stay tuned for more semantics-juggling and inane attempts to protect the "purity" of mountain biking.


Some of the regulars here keep bitching and moaning that threads get derailed by the so called purists but here you are already crapping on the thread. Relax man.


----------

